# About pm's



## Uzumakijl (Aug 11, 2009)

Well.. It's not like i couldn't live with it and it's not like it's an annoying bug or something, But for some weird reason when i recieve a pm i get 6 mail to tell me about it, First time it happened i was like meh, But it happened again when i recieved another pm here's a pic: 



Spoiler












I didn't really knew if i should report this... Anyways if this was already posted i'm sorry... So.. It's a forum bug? Or it's my mail issue?


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 11, 2009)

oh yeah? I got 52 emails for one PM message


----------



## antonkan (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, I don't have any issues on many PM's in one statement.


----------



## jphriendly (Aug 11, 2009)

I usually get 6-8 emails per PM. Glad to know I'm not the only one experiencing this issue (not that it's THAT big an issue).


----------



## dice (Aug 11, 2009)

I've actually had this happen three times recently.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Aug 11, 2009)

ive not noticed this.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 11, 2009)

Just to another for the staff I get one email per PM and never got any extra other than a known sever glitch the other month, only other emails I get are for weekly roundups.


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 11, 2009)

I never get an email cause I disabled in my controls (whenever I found the mail I had always seen the PM already, so)
But before, I got 1 mail


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 11, 2009)

I did the same as tj, but before I always got 1 email, so I wonder what's going wrong with yours...


----------



## Mr. Awesome/Wack (Aug 18, 2009)

not just his...i got three emails for one pm


----------



## Hitsuagaya (Aug 19, 2009)

same here i think its the forum glitch


----------



## dice (Aug 28, 2009)

must have forgotten that I took a pic recently, anyway...


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 28, 2009)

Hmmm i dont get  PMs all that much but i do know the Email its tied to is prolly the one i dont check. Maybe thats a bad thing.


----------



## Primenay13 (Sep 4, 2009)

Its happened to me alot but its not a big deal. A fix would be nice though since I already get about 50 e-mails a day don't need more to add to the count.


----------

